# Bavarian London Broil



## MilburnCreek (Feb 5, 2013)

OK, this is for all you guys who wanted more beef recipes...High Protein, Low-Salt, and Easy.

*Ingredients*

1 T coarsely ground Black Pepper
1 T Dry (powdered) Mustard Seed _(not deli-style mustard!)_
1 T Smoked Paprika _(must be smoked, not regular!)_
1 T Olive Oil
1.5 lbs London Broil
1 twelve to sixteen ounce bottle dark ale _(medium-bodied pilsner will suffice in a pinch)_
2 Large chopped Onions
2 Cups chopped Fresh Mushrooms _(not the canned rubber crap)_

*How To:*

1) Heat Olive oil slowly in large frying pan.

2) Thoroughly mix Mustard, Paprika, and Pepper together. Spread liberally over both sides of meat.  Press excess into the meat.

3) Increase heat under olive oil to medium-high.  Sear meat 2 minutes on each side.

4) Remove meat from pan and set aside.  Use spatula to scrape burned spices off bottom of pan, but leave scrapings in pan.  Add Ale, onions, and mushrooms, and bring to a boil. Cook 5 minutes.

5) Return meat to pan.  Set right on top of onion-mushroom mixture, and *cover pan*.  Cook for 5 minutes and test meat by cutting into it to make sure it's right for you.  (London Broil should be RED inside, NOT cooked through.) Remove meat when ready, but keep boiling sauce until all but two-three tablespoons of ale is boiled off.

6) Serve meat with onion/shroom/pan drippings poured over top.

Makes 2 servings (or one if you're a bodybuilding monster)


*Recommended Side Serving (pictured)*: 

Young asparagus baked 15 minutes in a covered pan in a 400 degree oven. Layer with 2 Tablespoons butter, one chopped tomato, 8 minced garlic cloves, and one teaspoon parmesan cheese on top.

*Nutritional Info per serving (based on two servings, and not including asparagus side dish)*

Fat:		          19 g
Carbs:		  18 g
Protein:	        125 g
Cholesterol:	300 g
Sodium:	        240 g


----------



## K1 (Feb 5, 2013)

That is one good look meal...Great job bro!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hell yeah
 Let the fish swim another day..thanks bro


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 6, 2013)

Its one thing to post recipes, but pics as well. Come on man, I'm cutting and your KILLIN ME!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 6, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Its one thing to post recipes, but pics as well. Come on man, I'm cutting and your KILLIN ME!



ROFL!  Sorry Man....I gave up on cutting long ago. Very self-centered of me to post these pix.....so here, this one's for you Magnus     :


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hahahaha.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 8, 2013)

:sSig_lol:


----------

